# Suche PCGames 02/2010 Anno 1404 Venedig - Das große Sonderheft



## Kizura (4. Juli 2014)

*Suche PCGames 02/2010 Anno 1404 Venedig - Das große Sonderheft*

Guten Tag!

ich suche die PC Games Ausgabe 02/2010 --> Anno 1404 Venedig - Das große Sonderheft

Egal ob in Papierforum oder als PDF - wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Das Heft natürlich auch gegen einen kleinen Obolus 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!

LG Kizura




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, das habe ich bei mir im Büroschrank stehen. Ich schau am Montag mal nach - wenn ich richtig liege, kannst du es natürlich gerne haben


----------



## Kizura (4. Juli 2014)

Super, Dankeschön!!  Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es noch vorhanden ist


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Juli 2014)

Hab das Heft gefunden! Schick mir doch bitte eine PN mit deiner Adresse, dann schick ich es dir


----------



## Kizura (9. Juli 2014)

Das Heft ist angekommen! Super, alles bestens!! Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Kartodis (4. September 2017)

So kurze 3 Jahre später komme ich auch um die Ecke. Rossi habe ich schon gefragt und er hat keins mehr. Gibt es bei euch vielleicht noch jemanden, der eins im Schrank liegen hat? Ich wäre zutiefst erfreut!!!


----------

